# New wheels!!!!!!!!



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

What do you all think of my new wheels?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet all black! What size are they?


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

They are the same size as stock 17 inchers. I really love these things. The difference after putting these on is amazing. I've already gotten a number of compliments and its only been a few days. I think the black and chrome on these wheels matches the car perfectly.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

yep, look awesome


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lookin sharp! :cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Came out great!


----------



## parsons (Nov 26, 2008)

looks good


----------

